# Monitorberatung passend zu GTX1060



## DaddelRiese (27. März 2018)

Moin Community,

ich überlege seit langem mir einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen. 
Ich habe hier von einem 27Zoll Monitor mit 1440p geträumt. 

Ich habe hier viel im Forum gelesen, was mich zum Umdenken gebracht hat.
Daraus ergeben sich aktuell einige Fragen bei denen ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt.
Aber erst einmal ein paar Fakten: 

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
200-400 Euro

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
HP E231 Monitor, Upgrade: da lediglich für Office Anwendungen ausgelegt.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Es ist eine GTX 1060 6Gb verbaut. 
Mit dieser habe ich aktuell keine Probleme die meisten Spiele wie AC Origins oder Witcher 3 auf hohen Details in FHD zu spielen.
Mit DSR habe ich das spielen auf 2560*1440 getestet. Hier musste ich dann die Detailstufe auf Mittel/Low reduzieren. 

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Der PC wird hauptsächlich für Spiele(70%) und Office (30%) verwendet.
Gespielt werden z.B. Witcher 3, AC Origins, Mittelerde Shadow of War oder Borderlands 2. 
Also Action/Rollenspiele und hin und wieder mal Shooter und Rennspiele. 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Ich habe von einem 1440p Monitor in 27Zoll und Vesa-Halterung geträumt.
Mittlerweile würde ich das gerne um 8bit und 144hz ergänzen. Was aber meinen Preisrahmen sprengt.

Da ich jetzt an Hand der Tests mit DSR auf 1440p gemerkt habe, das meine Grafikkarte an Ihre Grenzen kommt, ist die Frage:

A) Lieber in einen 1080p Monitor mit 144Hz investieren oder einen Preis von >400€ für ein 1440p mit 144Hz. 
B) kann/Werde ich den unterschied von 60/144hz merken? Ich vermute das ich meistens so zwischen 50-80 FPS liege.
C) Wie sieht es bei der Interpolation aus? Wenn man auf einem 1440p Monitor in 1080p zockt, kommt es dann zu Problemen oder Detailverlust?
D) Ist Curved zu empfehlen (auch speziell bei 24 Zoll)? Habe es bis jetzt noch nirgends testen können. 

Ins Auge gefasst habe ich hier anhand der GH suche aktuell folgende: 

24 Zoll FHD: C24FG70 / 73
27 Zoll FHD: C27GF73 oder Z271bmiphz
24 Zoll QHD: Dell S2417DG 
27 Zoll QHD: iiyama GB2760QSU


Ergänzend:
Ich muss dazusagen, das ich noch nie einen Monitor mit mehr als 60Hz benutzt / gesehen habe.
Meine Grafikkarte soll erst in 2-3 Jahren ausgetauscht werden.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Gruß Daddel


----------



## PCGH_Manu (27. März 2018)

24 Zoll FHD: C24FG70 / 73


----------



## DaddelRiese (28. März 2018)

Hallo Manu,

magst du deine Entscheidung ein wenig erläutern?
Nach dem Heft-Test aus 04/18 war ich vom Dell S2417DG sehr angetan. 
Er liegt zwar leicht über dem Preisrahmen, hat jedoch die gewünschte Auflösung, 8Bit mit 144hz. Ob mir G-Sync einen Vorteil bringt kann ich nicht bewerten. 

Dankeschön


----------



## PCGH_Manu (28. März 2018)

Ist kein schlechtes Teil der Dell und G-Sync ist ganz nett, an sich auch sinnvoll, aber hier relativ teuer. Während die mind. 100 Euro Nvidia-Abgabe bei High-End-Teilen nicht so ins Gewicht fallen, sparst du mit dem Samsung gut ein Drittel. Ich würde den auch wegen dem VA-Panel und dem hohen Kontrast vorziehen.


----------



## 0ssi (29. März 2018)

Erst eine GTX1060 statt RX580 kaufen und dann 150€ für G-Sync auszugeben obwohl FreeSync kostenlos gewesen wäre ist schon etwas absurd.
Zockst du denn aktuell immer mit V-Sync weil Tearing bei Bewegung stört ? Bei 144Hz ist dieser Effekt viel weniger also braucht nicht jeder Sync.

Wie viel FPS hast du denn mit DSR 1.78x ? Da schafft die Karte in TW3 oder ACO doch kaum 60FPS also lohnen sich mehr als 60Hz nicht wirklich.

Dann könntest das Geld auch in ein besseres Panel oder in eine stärkere Grafikkarte investieren. Wie ist denn eigentlich dein Sitzabstand weil
27" FHD und 24" WQHD in der Auswahl zu haben ist komisch, genauso wie TN und VA Panel was ja völlig unterschiedliche Kompromisse sind.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Da schafft die Karte in TW3 oder ACO doch kaum 60FPS also lohnen sich mehr als 60Hz nicht wirklich.


Was hörst du eigentlich mit mal mit dieser Falschaussage auf?


----------



## 0ssi (30. März 2018)

Bist du verstanden hast, daß es eine korrekte Aussage ist. Wenn man nicht über 60FPS kommt braucht man nicht mehr als 60Hz. Dann sollte man lieber erst einmal dafür sorgen,
daß die FPS nicht unter 60FPS fallen (Stichwort min FPS für besseres Gameplay). Wenn man Geld für etwas ausgibt dann sollte man auch einen Nutzen haben damit es sich lohnt.
Übrigens läuft ein 144Hz Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync bei 60FPS nur mit 60Hz also man braucht mehr FPS um wirklich etwas von der höheren Aktualisierungsrate zu haben.


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2018)

Schade nur, dass nicht jeder Free oder Gsync nutzt.
Auch bei 60fps hat man weiterhin Vorteile von 144Hz. 
Das wurde dir jetzt hier schon mehrmals von mehreren Leuten gesagt.
Also hör bitte auf mit diesen Falschaussagen.

Aber um mal aufs Thema zurück zu kommen, ich würde einen der VA Monitore nehmen.
TN ist zwar schneller, dafür hast du bei den genannten Monitore nur ein 6bit+FRC Panel. 
Gerade der Dell neigt dadurch zu colorbanding.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. März 2018)

Ohweh, Ossi ist gerade mal wieder entsperrt...  Naja, sind ja genug Leute hier, seine alternativen Fakten zu korrigieren.


----------



## 0ssi (30. März 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass nicht jeder Free oder Gsync nutzt.


Dann lies Zeile 2 in Post #5 denn dort hatte ich den TE gefragt wie wichtig ihm Sync ist und sobald man diese Information hat kann man besser beraten.
Ebenfalls hatte ich im Gegensatz zu dir nach seinen FPS mit 1.78x DSR = WQHD und nach seinem Sitzabstand gefragt weil das individuelle Dinge sind.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Auch bei 60fps hat man weiterhin Vorteile von 144Hz. Das wurde dir jetzt hier schon mehrmals von mehreren Leuten gesagt.


Auch das steht bereits in Zeile 2 von Post #5 denn auf 144Hz hat man ohne Sync weniger Tearing also habe ich es gesagt und nicht wie von dir ständig
 falsch behauptet irgendwelche andere Leute. Darum würde ich dich bitte zukünftig zu differenzieren und deine ständigen Stichelleien zu unterlassen. 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also hör bitte auf mit diesen Falschaussagen.


Eine Falschaussage wäre z.B. jemandem der mit einer Mittelklasse Grafikkarte in FHD 60FPS hat, einen 144Hz WQHD G-Sync Monitor zu empfehlen
denn dann hat er nur noch 40FPS und der Monitor läuft mit 40Hz. Solche technischen Fakten gehören als Information auch mit in eine Kaufberatung.


----------



## JoM79 (30. März 2018)

Puh, man gut das ich FHD empfohlen habe.
Das ist ja gerade nochmal gut gegangen.

Du beziehst deine 60fps nur auf 2 Spiele, warum zB nicht auf Borderlands 2?
Vielleicht weil er da mehr als 100fps haben wird und somit nicht in dein Konzept passt?
Wenn er zudem Gsync haben will und dazu FHD oder WQHD möchte, dann muss er sowieso 144Hz nehmen, weniger gibt es da nicht.
Also ist es wieder egal, da es 60Hz mit Gsync nur als UHD gibt.

Wenn er aber kein Gsync nutzen möchte, warum dann auf 144hz verzichten?
Die liegen dann immer an und bieten genug Vorteile.

Btw, du hast nicht mal den Post #3 geschrieben.


----------



## 0ssi (30. März 2018)

Na schau mal Einer an unser JoM79 kann ja doch Differenzieren und auf individuelle Gegebenheiten eingehen also warum nicht gleich so und immer nur mich dumm anmachen !?
Im 1. Post stehen viele Fragen vom TE aber anstatt auch nur auf eine davon zu antworten oder den TE nach wichtigen Dingen zu fragen nervst du mich mit deinem Offtopic/Spam.

Wenn der TE in Spielen auch 100FPS hat dann sind das *mehr als 60FPS und somit lohnen sich mehr als 60Hz.* Von mir wurde nichts anderes gesagt also was ist dein Problem ???
Wenn er 80cm Sitzabstand hat und Bildqualität (Kontrast/Schwarzwert) vor Reaktionszeit kommt, FPS wichtiger sind als Pixel und Sync sein muss dann kauft er einen Acer Z271.

Für eine GTX1060 pauschal einen Samsung C24FG70/73 zu empfehlen ist albern.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. März 2018)

Selbst bei weniger als 60 Fps lohnen sich mehr als 60 Hz. Bildrisse sind bei höherer Frequenz einfach kürzer. #isso #fakt Du kannst deinen Quark weiterhin predigen, ändert nix an der Tatsache.


----------



## 0ssi (30. März 2018)

Ich hatte bereits erwähnt, daß man ohne Sync auf 144Hz weniger Tearing/Bildrisse hat als auf 60Hz aber wenn den TE Tearing generell stört und er mit Sync zocken möchten
dann läuft ein 144Hz Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync bei weniger als 60FPS auch mit weniger als 60Hz weil Framerate und Aktualisierungsrate immer synchronisiert werden.

Wartet doch einfach auf die Antworten des TE oder beantwortet in der Zwischenzeit eine seiner anderen Fragen anstatt hier sinnlos rumzustreiten über was wäre wenn.


----------



## Baikal-MP61 (30. März 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wenn der TE in Spielen auch 100FPS hat dann sind das *mehr als 60FPS und somit lohnen sich mehr als 60Hz.* Von mir wurde nichts anderes gesagt also was ist dein Problem ???
> Wenn er 80cm Sitzabstand hat und Bildqualität (Kontrast/Schwarzwert) vor Reaktionszeit kommt, FPS wichtiger sind als Pixel und Sync sein muss dann kauft er einen Acer Z271.
> :



Unglaublich,daß einer ständig solchen Unsinn verzapft.
Noch schlimmer,daß man gut gemeinte Ratschläge von Leuten,die Ahnung von der Materie haben,ständig mit seinem gefährlichen Halbwissen kontermeniert.

Der TE wäre gut beraten,solche Aussagen zu ignorieren.


----------



## 0ssi (30. März 2018)

Baikal-MP61 schrieb:


> Der TE wäre gut beraten,solche Aussagen zu ignorieren.


Ich denke mal, dass kann der TE sehr gut selbst beurteilen weil er auch weiß wie man DSR nutzt gehe ich von gewissen Grundkenntnissen aus.

Sämtliche Grundlagen bezüglich, Framerate, Aktualisierungsrate und Bildsynchronisation wurde erläutert also warum sollte er das ignorieren ?

Lediglich die Unterschiede bei den Paneltypen, den Vor/Nachteil von curved und die Auswirkung der Interpolation könnte man noch anbringen.


----------



## Robbe4Ever (1. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bist du verstanden hast, daß es eine korrekte Aussage ist. Wenn man nicht über 60FPS kommt braucht man nicht mehr als 60Hz. Dann sollte man lieber erst einmal dafür sorgen,
> daß die FPS nicht unter 60FPS fallen (Stichwort min FPS für besseres Gameplay). Wenn man Geld für etwas ausgibt dann sollte man auch einen Nutzen haben damit es sich lohnt.
> Übrigens läuft ein 144Hz Monitor mit FreeSync/G-Sync bei 60FPS nur mit 60Hz also man braucht mehr FPS um wirklich etwas von der höheren Aktualisierungsrate zu haben.



Nicht ganz.Selbst bei 60FPS fühlen sich 144Hz deutlich besser an als 60Hz.Die Hz haben nichts mit FPS zu tun .


----------



## 0ssi (2. April 2018)

Da steht doch bereits, daß man ohne Sync auf 144Hz bei 60FPS weniger Tearing hat aber das fühlt sich nicht besser an sondern sieht besser aus. Besser anfühlen tuen sich mehr FPS weil weniger Input Lag. 
Und wie gesagt mit FreeSync/G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS mit 60Hz also wie sollen sich 60Hz besser anfühlen als 60Hz ? Es fühlt sich eher schlechter an weil man viel Geld verschwendet hat!


----------



## HisN (2. April 2018)

Sicher das die die "hohen" Details, um die es Dir scheinbar geht, in FHD überhaupt erkennen kannst?

Nur mal als Beispiel: Wo wurde Donald das letzte mal gesehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das sind übrigens Textur-Details. Die kosten praktisch keine Rohleistung, sondern nur VRAM, von dem Deine Graka genug hat, und die immer schön auf Ultra gestellt bleiben können, solange wie das VRAM reicht.
Da bescheisst man sich mit Medium genau so selbst wie mit FHD^^


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. April 2018)

Robbe4Ever schrieb:


> Nicht ganz.Selbst bei 60FPS fühlen sich 144Hz deutlich besser an als 60Hz.Die Hz haben nichts mit FPS zu tun .



Sorry, aber das ist jetzt aber unsinn. Wenn du 60 FPS hast und per Vsync synchronisierst, dann erzeugt die Grafikkarte alle 16,66 ms ein neues Bild und alle 16,66 ms erscheint selbiges am Monitor. Perfekter geht es nicht.
In der Tat hättest du bei exakt 60 FPS mit 144 Hz sogar ein ruckeligeres bild, da sich die 60 FPS nicht sauber auf 144 Hz aufteilen lassen. Vorausgesetzt Vsync ist aktiv. (du müsstest auf 120 Hz runterschalten, dann würde es gehen)

Beim 144 Hz Monitor nun Vsync zu deaktivieren würde aber auch nichts verbessern im Verglech zu 60 Hz @ 60 FPS + Vsync. da du auf dem 144 Hz neben den Microrucklern dann zusätzlich tearing hast, das zwar nur schwach ausgeprägt aber dennoch vorhanden ist.


Die Aussage, dass 144 Hz im Vergleich zu 60 Hz was bringen (auch wenn man die 144 Hz nich erreicht) gilt nur, wenn die FPS schwanken. Also wenn du mal 40, mal 50 oder mal 70 FPS hast. Dann bist du mit dem 144 Hz Monitor in jedem Fall besser dran, egal ob Vsync an oder aus. Das ist natürlich auch das Szenario, das viele Spieler im Alltag vorfinden.
Wenn du aber mit 60 FPS zufrieden bist und deine Spiele so einstellst, dass du diese konstant (sprich min FPS >= 60) erreichst, dann erreichst du mit einem 60 Hz Display + Vsync bereits das Optimum, welches selbst mit G-Sync nicht besser machbar wäre.


Kurz gesagt: Sobald die native Refreshrate mit entsprechend genau so vielen FPS per Vsync gefüttert wird, hat man die bestmögliche Darstellung der anliegenden Framerate. Den absolut EINZIGEN Vorteil, den du mit einem schnelleren Panel haben kannst ist eine geringere Bewegungsunschärfe aufgrund der Reaktionszeit der LCs. Diese ist bei 120 oder 144 Hz Modellen ja meistens kürzer. Aber wenn wir von exakt 60 FPS reden gilt das wie gesagt auch nur für 120 Hz Displays. Bei 144 Hz gibts ja bei 60 FPS Microruckler. 

60 modulo 60 = 0 -> Geht auf -> keine Microruckler. 
120 modulo 60 = 0 -> Geht auf -> keine Microruckler. 
144 modulo 60 = 24 -> Geht nicht auf -> Microruckler.


Im Grunde haben alle hier in gewissem Maße recht. Man darf nur nicht pauschalisieren und sollte versuchen, das gesagte genauer zu erklären.


----------



## JoM79 (2. April 2018)

Also wenn man schon 60fps@144Hz mit 60fps@60Hz vergleicht, dann auch bitte beides ohne Sync.


----------



## 0ssi (2. April 2018)

Er meinte bestimmt ohne Sync. Ich überlege gerade wie man konstante 60FPS auf 144Hz mit V-Sync hinbekommen soll. Das geht ja eigentlich nur mit zusätzlichem Frame Limiter auf 60FPS
und wenn das Spiel Triple Buffering unterstützt aber das erzeugt viel Input Lag. Mit Double Buffer gehen bei 144Hz mit V-Sync ja nur 144, 72, 48, 36, FPS also Frame Limter auf 72 wäre gut.
Also wer mit Sync zocken will der bekommt mit FreeSync/G-Sync echt eine Erlösung weil FPS und HZ immer synchron laufen aber für Nvidia Nutzer leider ein ziemlich teures Luxus Feature.


----------



## DaddelRiese (4. April 2018)

Moin zusammen, 

danke für die ganzen Rückmeldung zu dem Thema!

Ich spiele aktuell ohne V-Sync. 
Bis jetzt hatte ich nie Probleme mit Tearing. 

Ziel ist es:
Bildqualität mit dem neuen Monitor zu verbessern
Zukunftssicher aufgestellt zu sein.

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Wochen einige Monitore mal im Einsatz anschauen.  (Saturn/MediaMarkt,beim Kumpel)
Ich hoffe das ich dann besser bewerten kann, was sich für mich lohnt und was nicht. 

Vielen Dank.


----------

